# first cycle success rates



## jodilee (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi ladies

Just a quick question as all of my family keep reminding me not to get my hopes up as I'm on my first cycle of clomid! Really helpful!!!! Not!!! I no they r trying to support me really! But how common is it to get pregnant on ur first cycle of clomid? I no everyone is different but just thought I'd ask! 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i have no idea i have to admit!!  i fell pregnant on my second cycle if thats any help.

Lots of luck


----------



## fingers-crossed (May 16, 2011)

My friend at work got pregnant on her first cycle, and another on her 4th. Im currently on my 3rd cycle and my AF was due today but shes not arrived as yet although I do have the sore boobs, tummy & back ache so I'm sure she running a little late and will be here soon  :-(( x good luck, it's very possible for it to happen this cycle for u! Have u had blood done to check the clomid has worked & u have definatly ovulated? Xxx


----------



## jodilee (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply sarliv its always good to hear that clomid works for so many people out there gives me a little bit more hope each time


----------



## jodilee (Jul 2, 2010)

Well fingers crossed for u! I have been told to go for bloods a week before af is due but as I only came on every two months before I don't know when this will be I don't know if clomid wil cause me to have regular monthly cycles or if it will still be every two!! Therefore timing a blood test will be hard


----------



## fingers-crossed (May 16, 2011)

I see what you mean, it's difficult to call! I was told to go for bloods on cd 21 coz ov should of happened by then. I was never asked what my cycle length was by my consultant so I'd assume that ov should happen by day 21 regardless of ur cycle length but I'm no expert x  I really hope it works for u! Got everything crossed for u and the other girls  xxx


----------



## jredge (May 15, 2011)

hi i was on clomid for 1 yr unfortunately it didnt work for me but a friend of mine got pregnant on her third cycle! Its different for everyone, good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

Just as with anything to do with infertility, I am afraid the short answer is...no one knows 

The results/reactions vary so much between person to person (even cycle to cycle) that they cannot advise just how long it could take until they see your results while on it 

Join in the chatter thread to meet the girls
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262055.0


----------

